# Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???



## Olli.P (28. Apr. 2007)

Hi Leute,


wie oft ( die Woche, Monat.....) sollte man eigentlich Seidenraupen als Leckerli geben????

Dass die nicht zum Sattfressen sind weiß ich, aber wie weit gehen da die Meinungen, bzw. Erfahrungswerte auseinander????

In der Hoffnung auf rege Beteiligung................


----------



## Dodi (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*

Hi Olaf!

Ich gebe meinen Koi diese Leckerli im Sommer so 1-2 mal die Woche.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*

Hi,

Füttert sonst keiner Seidenraupen?????


----------



## Dieter62 (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*

Hallo,

wir füttern auch Seidenraupen im Sommer ca. 2 mal in der Woche.

Bei uns bekommen die Koi aber auch Bachflohkrebse , Salat , Orangen , harte Brötchen und Shrimps.


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*

jo füttern auch ab und zu mal seidenraupen. allerdings nur wenns richtig heiß ist denn die dinger sind wahre eiweisbomben. und wenn der stoffwechsel der fische nicht auf HOCHTOUREN läuft geht die hälfte grad unverbraucht wieder hintenraus und versifft dir den teich.

vondaher nur an richtig heißen tagen füttern.


----------



## Marcelinho84 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*

Bei mir ist es komisch, ich habe bisher immer nur Sticks gefüttert und mir auch nach ein paar Monaten Seindenraupen gekauft.

Habe die letzte Woche wo es so richtig heiß war auch mal damit gefüttert, leider gehen meine Kois nicht an das Zeug ran...an was kann das liegen ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*



> Habe die letzte Woche wo es so richtig heiß war auch mal damit gefüttert, leider gehen meine Kois nicht an das Zeug ran...an was kann das liegen ?



Hi 
Am Ungewohnten !! Was der ....... nich kennt, das frisst er nich. 

 Zerdrücke mal eine und streu sie einfach aufs Wasser. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Füttert sonst keiner Seidenraupen?????




Hi Olli

Nicht mehr,- zuviele Regenwürmer im Garten, die müssen auch mal baden.: 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Marcelinho84 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Am Ungewohnten !! Was der ....... nich kennt, das frisst er nich.
> 
> Zerdrücke mal eine und streu sie einfach aufs Wasser.
> ...




Das kann natürlich sein, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, das probiere ich mal....danke für den Tipp


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*

hi

bei mir jeden tag  

bei mir sind die seidenraupen im normalem futter untergemischt.so kommen am tag ca.10-15 von den dingern in den teich--bei 21 fischen.
wer zu erst kommt,bekommt was gutes leckeres


----------



## sigfra (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*

Hallo zusammen...

bei mir bekommen sie auch 1 - 2 mal die woche Seidenraupen...

sie fressen aber auch gerne Spagetti ( kleingeschnitten )

Mais...

rote Beete ( in kleine Würfel geschnitten )

und noch einiges mehr...

die absolute Krönung bzw. den großen Kampf gibt es immer bei trockenen, harten Brötchen... da kocht das Wasser...


----------



## Barkeeper (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie oft Seidenraupen Füttern???*

Hallo also 1 die Woche gebe ich meinen Kois Seidenraupen ,habe sie damit Handzahm bekommen .Auch Apfelsinen ihm Sommer ist ein schöner Snak für Kois oder Pastenfutter.
                                                 Gruß Barkeeper


----------

